# ceramics



## gaz1

Would anyone know what solvent is used in ceramics to dissolve the quartz to liquify it in the bottle and evaporates after application or is it a multitude of solvents? cheers Gaz


----------



## angelw

None,it's a chemical reaction


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r

Bottle? I thought they were babywipes?


----------

